# Audi Forum Ingolstadt Store Guide



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you're traveling to the Audi Forum, likely you will want to pick up a few souvenirs. Following our most recent visit to Ingolstadt, Fourtitude ran a report about the various stores catering to Audi enthusiasts that can be found on the factory grounds at the Audi Forum. 
Read the full report here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------

